
The eBook – Déjà Vu All Over Again? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/07/the-ebook-deja-vu-all-over-again/
======
anonymouz
"Fast forward 88 years to 2012". Seeing as neither 1836 nor 1937 are anywhere
close to 88 years before 2012, I'm not all that confident in the fact-checking
of the other numbers in the article.

~~~
msbarnett
The author's sense of time and history is spectacularly bad.

Given that he made the mistake at multiple places across the article, he
really seems to unquestioningly believe that the industrial revolution was
underway less than 100 years ago in London.

------
wheremiah
And... whats the f-ing title of his book. I understand he is not self
publishing but I thought that he said that in todays world he was still
responsible for promoting his book. If so I think he failed a little bit here.

